# 10 acres, house and barn



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

A gal I work with is getting married and selling her place to move 300 miles east.
It has a nice little house, steel roof, new windows, underground sprinklers, central heat and air, I don't know what all.
Nice big barn, round pen, corral and detached 2 car garage all on 10 acres. Good school district.
Anyway, I thought I'd giver her a little help and post it here.
Oh, it comes with 2 big grain bins and is in western Nebraska


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice looking place for those tiny house lovers .


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Definite potential there. Good luck.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks wonderful! Hope it finds a good (new) owner


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Cute place. I wouldn't call it tiny, it's bigger than our house


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Any idea of the price and whether or not she is willing to sell on contract?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

dunroven said:


> Any idea of the price and whether or not she is willing to sell on contract?


Says $124,500 at the link provided in the original post.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I didn't see that original post I guess, only this one, so I didn't look further.

Contract at all?


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

The link is in the first post in this thread, a bit obscure as the word "here".


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't think it looks tiny. LOL


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

She got it sold


----------

